# Need help mounting new bindings



## SwitchFoot (Jan 11, 2012)

Help a newbie with new board! 

I just got my Flow Era with Trilogy Bindings. Trying to figure out what 4x4 and 3HP hole patterns mean and how to align the Combi-Disk to the board.

Can you adjust the toe heel ramps?

What is a proper fit for the boot to the bindings?

Thanks in advance for advice!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

isn't there a manual with the bindings?

3 hole pattern is only on old burton boards. If it's a flow board it has 4x4

oh, and google is your friend
http://www.google.co.jp/#hl=ja&site....,cf.osb&fp=6539d4242ee33ec8&biw=1110&bih=691


----------



## SwitchFoot (Jan 11, 2012)

Manual: Yes... not very detailed. One liners per numbered instruction without really any info.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

binding attachment is hard and complicated, do not attempt without professional help!


----------



## SwitchFoot (Jan 11, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> binding attachment is hard and complicated, do not attempt without professional help!


You are kidding right? 4 screws, two lines of holes... 

I think I figured it out.

If you can't mount bindings, how in the world are you gonna wax your board? I don't have $20 bucks for someone to wax my board every time I need it. Which means I need to know how to mount the bindings, make sure it works, and repeat whenever I wax...

Unless you want to pay for all of that I'll thank you.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Why would you take off the bindings every time you wax? :dunno:

I think klinger was joking/sarcastic...you did just ask how to put a screw in a hole...


----------



## SwitchFoot (Jan 11, 2012)

honeycomb said:


> Why would you take off the bindings every time you wax? :dunno:
> 
> I think klinger was joking/sarcastic...you did just ask how to put a screw in a hole...


Lol - I wasn't sure. It was like - is he serious? We can't do this ourselves?

Screwing them in is the easy part. Knowing what 4x4 and 3H was a "HUH"??!?

Then there's vertical and horizontal placement for another "HUH"??!?

Overhang seemed obvious but when I watch Flow video on bindings you can adjust the Heel/Toe ramp. But on the Trilogy I don't think you can.

Now that another poster explained 4x4 is Flow and 3H is for other types of Snowboard like Burton I got it! Thanks for that.

I thought all Snowboards had tow rows of holes on them!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1. no that was not sarcasm, I don't even know what sarcasm is, I pay a garden gnome 3 worms to do my bindings for every wax job.

2. if you are obsessive like me and want to constantly wax your board, and you ride alot, then don't remove the bindings to wax. They WILL act like a heat sink and you will notice this when waxing, however it will not affect the effectiveness of your wax job. If you only get 8 days a season and wax 2 times, sure u can take the bindings off. If you ride 100 days and wax 15-30 times, removing your bindings is going to create alot of extra wear and tear on your bindings, hardware, and the binding holes on the board.


----------



## SwitchFoot (Jan 11, 2012)

1. We don't have any garden gnomes in the area... anymore. Cats got to them.

2. 100 times a season? I want to do that. But LOL NOOOOO. I live in SUNNY Los Angeles. Which shouldn't stop me from the slopes, but I gotta work. I believe you hit the nail on the head. Total this season will probably be around 10 days. 

C. I just really want to know my board. I am obsessive compulsive when it comes to my equipment: Paintballs, TriBikes, my MacBook Pro. 

Being a little inpatient without really researching on the web got me to post my question. Then, in bed, I didn't have the bindings laying next to me to really evaluate everything I read and watched online - so I'm still baffeled on toe heel ramp and if that can be extended or not.

So I just mounted them for now - very neutral or basic setup. 15 degree -3 degree. But I haven't set up the straps yet.


----------



## PtDoughnut (Dec 16, 2011)

SwitchFoot said:


> 1. We don't have any garden gnomes in the area... anymore. Cats got to them.
> 
> C. I just really want to know my board. I am obsessive compulsive when it comes to my equipment: Paintballs, TriBikes, my MacBook Pro.


Even the travelocity gnome?!

I know that obsession with knowing equipment, thats why im taking a Planet Eclipse gun tech course.:thumbsup:


----------



## SwitchFoot (Jan 11, 2012)

PtDoughnut said:


> Even the travelocity gnome?!
> 
> I know that obsession with knowing equipment, thats why im taking a Planet Eclipse gun tech course.:thumbsup:



Nice - had a couple of Smart Parts Shocker's and an Impulse... Sad to see SP go.

Anyway, thanks for the help - some videos online really lit the bulb with these bindings.

From just having a rental and borrowed snowboard to actually knowing it is a different story for me. Before, I didn't care - just wanted to ride. Now, I want to know all about the board since I own it.


----------

